# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Koemelk allergie - Artikels

## Luuss0404

*Wat is koemelkallergie?*
Koemelkallergie is een abnormale reactie van het afweersysteem in het lichaam, waarbij specifieke antistoffen tegen bepaalde eiwitten in de koemelk gemaakt worden. Deze reactie komt vooral bij zuigelingen veel voor, onder andere omdat het maagdarmkanaal nog niet helemaal is volgroeid. De eiwitten uit de koemelk worden normaal gesproken in het maagdarmkanaal tot steeds kleinere brokjes afgebroken door enzymen. Alleen hele kleine brokjes kunnen door de darmwand heen in het bloed worden opgenomen, om zo te worden vervoerd naar alle cellen in ons lichaam, waar ze als bouwstenen worden gebruikt.
De darmwand is dus eigenlijk een heel fijne filter. Bij zuigelingen met koemelkallergie zijn de gaatjes in dit ‘filter’ (de darmwand) nog te groot en wordt het koemelkeiwit nog onvolledig afgebroken, waardoor er te grote brokstukken eiwit uit de koemelk doorgelaten worden naar het bloed. Daar komt bij, dat de zuigelingen de koemelkeiwitten in flesvoeding in grote hoeveelheden krijgt aangeboden. Daardoor kan er eerder wat mis gaan.
Het lichaam van mensen met een allergische aanleg herkent deze grote brokstukken als ‘vreemd en ongewenst’ en gaat daartegen specifieke antistoffen vormen. Deze specifieke antistoffen hechten zich in het lichaam onder andere aan speciale cellen: de mestcellen.
Deze mestcellen komen overal in het lichaam voor, vooral in de huid en in de slijmvliezen van de luchtwegen en het maagdarmkanaal. Als de baby doorgaat met koemelk drinken, hechten deze brokstukken eiwit zich aan de antistoffen op de mestcellen. De mestcellen worden daardoor actief en geven hun inhoud vrij aan de omgeving waardoor de baby klachten krijgt. Bij de meeste zuigelingen is koemelk de grootste boosdoener van allergische klachten. Ook bij peuters, kleuters en zelfs bij oudere kinderen of volwassenen kan koemelkallergie voorkomen.

*Bij wie komt koemelkallergie voor?*
Bij zuigelingen is koemelk de grootste boosdoener van allergische klachten.
Niet alleen flesgevoede baby’s maar ook zuigelingen die borstvoeding krijgen, kunnen koemelkallergie ontwikkelen. In borstvoeding kunnen kleine hoeveelheden eiwitten uit de voeding van de moeder voorkomen, bijvoorbeeld koemelkeiwit. Deze kleine hoeveelheden zijn soms in staat een allergie te veroorzaken bij de baby, doordat het afweersysteem specifieke antistoffen gaat maken tegen het koemelkeiwit (zie eerder). Als de baby weer in contact komt met deze kleine brokjes koemelkeiwit, treden er klachten op. Dat kan dus ook gebeuren tijdens het geven van borstvoeding, maar soms treedt de eerste reactie pas op als het kind op flesvoeding overgaat. Ook bij peuters, kleuters en zelfs bij oudere kinderen of volwassenen kan koemelkallergie voorkomen.

*Welke klachten zouden kunnen wijzen op koemelkallergie?*
De volgende klachten kunnen symptomen zijn van koemelkallergie:
*Huid:* jeuk, uitslag, eczeem, galbulten (netelroos, urticaria), oedeem (ophoping van vocht in bijv. oogleden, lippen, mond of keel);
*Luchtwegen:* astma, bronchitis, neus-/oogklachten;
*Maagdarmstelsel:* braken, diarree of juist verstopping (obstipatie), kolieken, buikpijn, misselijkheid, weigeren van borst- of flesvoeding;
_Andere klachten:_ excessief huilen (huilbaby), groeivertraging, gedragsklachten, migraine, anafylactische shock.

*Welke onderzoeken zijn mogelijk?*
Bij genoemde klachten is het aan te raden deze met de huisarts of consultatiebureauarts te bespreken en uit te zoeken of het om een koemelkallergie gaat. Zij hebben om tot de juiste diagnose te komen, afspraken gemaakt over hoe te handelen bij mogelijke voedselallergie. Deze afspraken hebben de consultatiebureauartsen vastgelegd in een soort stappenplan: ‘De landelijke standaard voor de diagnose en behandeling van voedselallergie bij zuigelingen op het consultatiebureau’. Ook de huisartsen hebben een dergelijke ‘standaard’.
In het algemeen kan onderzoek naar koemelkallergie betstaan uit:
* vragen over het vóórkomen van allergische aandoeningen in uw familie (familieanamnese);
* vragen over het dagelijkse voedingspatroon (voedingsanamnese);
* vragen over de ziektegeschiedenis (anamnese);
* lichamelijk onderzoek, afhankelijk van de klachten;
* een bloed- en/of huidtest;
* eliminatie-provocatietest;
- Eliminatie/provocatietest bij zuigelingen met flesvoeding
- Eliminatie/provocatietest bij zuigelingen met borstvoeding.

*Eliminatie/provocatietest bij zuigelingen met flesvoeding*
Om aan te tonen dat de baby koemelkallergie heeft is het nodig een eliminatie/provocatietest te doen. Bij deze test wordt koemelk gedurende vier tot zes weken uit de voeding weggelaten (eliminatie). De baby krijgt gedurende die periode een andere voeding, speciaal gemaakt voor kinderen met koemelkallergie. Deze voeding noemen we hypoallergene zuigelingenvoeding. Als de klachten verdwijnen, krijgt de baby, indien de klachten na gebruik van koemelk dit toelaten, voor korte tijd weer de oude voeding (provocatietest). Als het kind dan dezelfde klachten terugkrijgt, is het zeker dat die door koemelkallergie worden veroorzaakt.

*Eliminatie/provocatietest bij zuigelingen met borstvoeding*
Om aan te tonen dat de baby koemelkallergie heeft, is het nodig dat de moeder dieet houdt tijdens de eliminatie/provocatietest. Allereerst dient de koemelk uit de voeding van de moeder te worden weggelaten, de baby reageert hier immers waarschijnlijk op met klachten (eliminatietest). Daarnaast moet de moeder tijdens de periode waarin wordt uitgezocht waarvoor het kind allergisch is, geen voedingsmiddelen nemen waarvan bekend is, dat ze sterk allergeen zijn, zoals kippenei, pinda, noten, pitten, zaden, soja, vis, en schaal- en schelpdieren. Deze voedingsadviezen dienen plaats te vinden onder begeleiding van een diëtist. Bij een dergelijk dieet zijn vaak voor de moeder aanvullend mineralen en vitaminen noodzakelijk. Ook hierin kan de diëtist adviseren. Koemelk en kippenei zitten in zoveel voedingsmiddelen verwerkt, dat het niet voldoende is deze alleen in pure, herkenbare vorm te vermijden. Ook voedingsmiddelen waarin koemelk of kippenei verwerkt zit, worden uit de voeding geschrapt. Pinda is een heel sterk allergeen. Om die reden is het te overwegen dit voedingsmiddel dan ook volledig uit de voeding weg te laten. Voor noten, pitten, zaden, soja, vis, schaal- en schelpdieren is het voldoende om alleen de pure, herkenbare vorm te vermijden. Eet verder zo gevarieerd mogelijk. Als de klachten bij de baby verdwijnen stopt de moeder voor korte tijd met het dieet en gebruikt weer de voeding voordien (provocatietest). Als de baby dan dezelfde klachten terugkrijgt, is het zeker dat die door koemelkallergie worden veroorzaakt.
Meer informatie over onderzoek naar koemelkallergie staat in brochure Voedselovergevoeligheid en in de brochure Voedselprovocatietests

*Hoe zijn de klachten te behandelen?* 
_Dieet_ 
Om te voorkomen dat de allergische klachten blijven bestaan, is een correct en consequent dieet zonder koemelk de enige oplossing bij koemelkallergie. Bij zuigelingen kunnen bovendien speciale dieetmaatregelen nodig zijn om te voorkomen dat er andere voedselallergieën ontstaan.
Zie http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=12118 voor eetadvies bij koemelkallergie!
_Medicijnen_
Soms kunnen -ondanks een dieet- niet alle klachten worden voorkomen en zijn er medicijnen nodig om ze te verminderen. Meer informatie hierover staat in de brochure Voedselovergevoeligheid.
Bij koemelkallergie is altijd behandeling door een arts of specialist noodzakelijk. Raadpleeg ook een diëtist voor de begeleiding bij het volgen van het dieet en om de volwaardigheid van de totale voeding in de gaten te houden.

_(Bron; borchure "Koemelkallergie" van voedselallergie.nl)_

----------

